# Pismo!



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Next Week it's our first trip of the year. We're headed to Pismo beach for Spring Break! Oh yeah!

Happy Easter Everyone!

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

Have fun!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Jealous!!!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Definitely JEALOUS!!!


----------



## ejr11 (Sep 9, 2009)

We'll be just up the coast in Big Sur & Moss Landing next week. Looks like the weather will be nice, unlike the poor folks spring breaking this week. I've been camping all winter on the coast and outside of a washed out weekend in December with a white knuckle trip on Hwy 17







, I've skirted all of the rain we've had. If my luck holds out, you'll be basking in 70 degree sunshine. Have fun & drive safe.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

ejr11 said:


> We'll be just up the coast in Big Sur & Moss Landing next week. Looks like the weather will be nice, unlike the poor folks spring breaking this week. I've been camping all winter on the coast and outside of a washed out weekend in December with a white knuckle trip on Hwy 17
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll be at Morro Bay next week. We've also camped the coast all winter and as you said had some beautiful weather. December at New Brighton was spectacular. 
California has it's share of problems but it sure is nice to be able to camp year round.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

What are the odds?








We will be there Mon Tue and Wed next week. We are staying at Pacific Dunes. We'll keep an eye out for ya.
Brian


----------

